# Hi Everyone!  Anyone know a lot about the Olympus Pen-F?



## mellowtiger (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi to all I'm a new user here.  I find a good deal of older film cameras and lenses and it seems like no two are alike, so I always have a lot of questions about what I find and how it works.  I recently came across an Olympus Pen-F rangefinder camera.  I bought it immediately, since I knew that older Olympus cameras can fetch some decent prices online.  I always check out the lens for scratches, mold, and that the focus and aperture work.  I always open the camera and test out the shutter.  I try to test everything but sometimes I'm in a hurry and overlook something. 

The Pen-F that I have is in ok shape.  The shutter works, but it's a bit dirty inside and out.  What I didn't test is what I believe to be the shutter speed dial to the right of the lens.  This dial will not turn at all.  I saw a few of these Pen-F cameras sold on Ebay and they have what I found to be an "optional" light meter that attaches to the shutter speed dial.  I'm wondering if this dial is completely defective, or if I need the light meter to turn it?  Does anyone know?  Also if anyone is really familiar with this camera and can suggest anything else to test I'd appreciate it.

Thanks in advance for any info!

~Rob


----------



## IanG (Jun 29, 2010)

It probably needs a service, be careful Pen F's are Half frame Slr's and quite valuable, collectible cameras. It's not a range finder camera.

Ian


----------



## mellowtiger (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks - my mistake yes is is a SLR.  I think I'll let the new owner deal with the problem since I don't want to put any money into servicing.  I'm not going to mess around with it.


----------



## compur (Jun 29, 2010)

The shutter speed dial should turn.  If it doesn't, it needs service.


----------



## mellowtiger (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Compur!  It's really strange.  That dial is completely seized up - it won't budge a millimeter.


----------



## shampa (Jul 3, 2010)

It&#8217;s kind of amazing to hold this camera in hand.


----------



## bushpig (Jul 23, 2010)

mellowtiger said:


> *Anyone know a lot about the Olympus Pen-F?*



I know that I want one...


----------

